# New to carp



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

So the pond someone told me has carp doesn't has it. I am wondering if any of you know any good spots for carp? I am strictly catch and release, and the carp will be the last thing I wanna eat anyways. Thanks


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Where are you living at?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh sorry forgot to mention that. In columbus central.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Carp are in every public body of water the key is to walk the shore looking for activity. The tell tell signs that they are grazing.

https://www.carpology.net/magazine/carpology-may-2013/how-carp-feed-in-silt


Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Just go to the river. Behind COSI is a classic spot that most people like to fish. I've done well there without pre-baiting, most places on the river you can do well without pre-baiting.

Just take a couple cans of sweet corn. It sounds too simple, but that is all there is to it.


----------

